# XXX in not just for perverts any more.



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm talking about the movie XXX! not an XXX movie, pervert! 

Okay, so XXX is not a documentary of a secret agent. Yes in reality this guy would be dead before the opening credits rolled. Okay so Vin is not the best actor in the world.

XXX was a GREAT fun movie!!! It was described by my older brother as "007 meets Conan the Barbarian".

The action is nearly non-stop. The special effects are increadible. Explosions every other scene and language was not overdone.

The plot was simple and done over and over again...bad-boy is "recruited" against his will by a secret government agency (NSA this time) to get intell on the big, bad Russian gang that's bent on anarchy. Vin of course is the only one who can save the planet from utter distruction.

The treatment was comic book. GREAT! I would refrain from taking anyone under 13 or 14 (especially girls) due to sexually demeaning content towards women. But it's a movie that can b enjoyed by all age groups as long as you can tollerate the head-banging music--which was pretty good match and quite bearable to this 41 year-old. (And only one rap tune....HURRAHHHH!)

See ya
Tony


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

LOL. It could be Ebert, Roeper, and Tony; that's how great that review was.  It looks like it's gonna be a really good movie.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Ogre... I should have added a movie rating...

With brain working and lack of suspension of disbeleif...two stars.
With brain in receive-only mode and suspension of disbeleif on full blast Four stars.

See ya
Tony


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I haven't seen xXx, but Vin Diesel has a pretty strong screen presence (Boiler Room, Fast and Furious, even voice of Iron Giant). I think he can be the next Arnold Schwarzenegger, but that will have to be proven over the next 2-3 films. 

The big question is will he instead become the Next Stalone. My opinion has always been with Arnold you are laughing WITH him on the silly stuff. Stalone you are lauging AT him on the stilly stuff.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It is amazing how the X rating actually became a drawing card in the adult industry. In fact ratings like "XXX" never actually existed in the MPAA system but adult exhibitors created them and used them in their promotions.


For whatever reason NC-17 does not seem to be used the same way. And for that matter we don't see children's programming advertised as "GGG" rated.


My rambling for today.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

It kind of makes sense. "X" existed, so when the Adult producers wanted to get your attention they came up with ""XX" and "XXX" I guess it could have gone up to "XXXXXXXXXXX"

I guess we could have "GG" and "GGG" and even "GGGGGGG" but that would be the # of Osmond Family Members on screen at one time


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I would like to go see this movie, but the radio station I listen to was talking about it this morning and they said it was awful. One of them walked out because he couldn't stand to see anymore. They said Vin Diesel is terrible in it. It consists of a bunch of unfunny one-liners. 

9 out of 10 times i like what the critics hate.:lol:


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

If you go in expecting it to be stupid, it might be enjoyable???


----------

